# Will you use the NBC On Demand?



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

Now that DirecTV and NBC have launched the NBC On Demand service I would like to see how many of you will actually use it under the current pricing scheme?

If you would use at a lower price, please explain.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I voted "only if free" but I _may _consider it if you got to keep the episode longer than 24 hours... but still doubtful.


----------



## raydrfan (Aug 11, 2007)

I currently do not watch ANY shows on NBC, so i will definitely not be paying one cent for VOD.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

only if free


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I voted "only if free" but I _may _consider it if you got to keep the episode longer than 24 hours... but still doubtful.


+1


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I will use it rarely if there is an episode I completely missed for whatever reason. A buck is not a lot to ask.


----------



## Sackett (May 21, 2007)

Only if it is free.... I think we are already paying alot as it is.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

We need a "Not interested even if free" choice.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm with Stuart. I certainly won't use it with any regularity, but if I miss one of our normal recordings for some reason and really want to catch the episode before we watch a newer one, I'd pay to download and watch.

Given that I would use it so infrequently, I don't mind paying a little bit to make sure Mrs. Sharkie doesn't miss an important show! 

If it were free, I'd probably use it more - it'd be a good way to "test drive" shows that we don't watch. Especially on a weekend when we're looking for something to watch. But I definately won't pay to "test drive" a show.


----------



## Wally20 (Jul 30, 2007)

While a buck is not a lot to ask I think it's ridiculous you don't get to keep the episode for as long as you want if you pay for it. At least with itunes you get to keep episodes you buy for as long as you want. I actually do go back and view episodes later on so it would be stupid to pay for this. Why not just record it on your DVR to have forever? Is not getting commercials really worth a $1 an episode?

With cable you get this service for free don't you? Why is it different on DirecTV?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Wally20 said:


> With cable you get this service for free don't you? Why is it different on DirecTV?


Nope, they charge for NBC shows too:

http://www.comcast.com/About/PressRelease/PressReleaseDetail.ashx?PRID=79


> NBC Network primetime programs will be available to Comcast Digital Cable customers as early as midnight following their broadcast for 99 cents each.


This is apparently an NBC decision, not DirecTV's.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Can't say that I'd use this, particulalry since I don't use VOD.


----------



## justlgi (Apr 11, 2008)

> Nope, they charge for NBC shows too:
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/About/PressRe...l.ashx?PRID=79
> 
> This is apparently an NBC decision, not DirecTVs.


Well I stand corrected from my post in the other thread.

It's still :icon_lame and it still uses my bandwidth to deliver. I should get a rebate on my DSL bill for using it. Instead they are looking to charge more. 
Link:AT&T May Charge Heavy Broadband Users Extra


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> If it were free, I'd probably use it more - it'd be a good way to "test drive" shows that we don't watch. Especially on a weekend when we're looking for something to watch. But I definately won't pay to "test drive" a show.


Hmm... Haven't seen this show before... Since it's free, and there's nothing else on... I'll give it a shot... You end up liking it... and watching it in primetime... They gain a viewer... Pushes up their numbers... Keeps their advertisers happy....

That makes too much sense... No way they'd do that... :lol:


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Perhaps at $.25 per show in HD I'd use it otherwise no thanks.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> We need a "Not interested even if free" choice.


I do not anticipate using VOD - I get more than I can watch just using a DVR.

Carl


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Not a chance.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

The more I think about this... the dumber it gets... Who sets these rules/prices anyway?


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

If i wanted to watch 30 rock, heroes or the office i'll set a series record and watch it for free


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I would use it to pick up an episode of something I missed, and would pay but only if it is commercial free...


----------



## srevis (Sep 20, 2007)

I will watch it on my laptop or pc for free through many different sources before I would pay for it.


----------



## edpowers (Aug 17, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> If it were free, I'd probably use it more - it'd be a good way to "test drive" shows that we don't watch. Especially on a weekend when we're looking for something to watch. But I definately won't pay to "test drive" a show.


This is exactly why I think its hilarious that out of all the networks, NBC has the nerve to charge $1.99 per HD episode. Sitting dead last in the ratings, you'd think NBC would be smart enough to get a bunch of their shows On Demand for people to test drive. Instead they take 3 of their more popular shows and try to squeeze 2 bucks out of the relatively small audience they already have. And popular by NBC standards isn't saying much. The 30 Rock season finale had a 2.1 share. It was trounced by CSI and Grey's Anatomy ... and tied with 'Don't Forget the Lyrics' on Fox. I'm a huge fan of The Office and 30 Rock, but NBC needs to find NEW viewers and stop trying to get an extra $2 bucks out of their small population of current viewers.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thats why I have a DVR, I set a SL for the shows I want to watch.


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

You guys crack me up with this "only if it's free stuff" Apple, Microsoft have NBC shows and it's not free. If you want it for free then watch it on HULU or nbc.com.

Drew2k said in another thread that he thinks Comcast shows NBC shows with there InDemand service for free. I can't find that anywhere that is the case, including there website. 

So, if you don't use it fine. But for FREE, no one else does this, why should Direct TV.

Edit: Looking through Comcast website again, maybe it is free. There is no prices attached to the shows. So if you want NBC shows for free you can switch to Comcast ( enjoy that ), Hulu.com and NBC.com. Until you see Apple and Microsoft show NBC programming for free then good luck getting Direct TV to do it.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

You need to add another option

Maybe! Depends if NBC selection improves


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

It isn't that we're really insisting that the content be free... It just happens to be the most logical choice on this poll...

My biggest problem is the 24hour rule... I'm not going to pay to view a TV show that I can only view for one day... That's why your comparisons to apple are not fair... I have several seasons of TV shows on my apple TV that I happily paid for... But I can view them as many times as I would like/for as long as I want...



vollmey said:


> You guys crack me up with this "only if it's free stuff" Apple, Microsoft have NBC shows and it's not free. If you want it for free then watch it on HULU or nbc.com.
> 
> Drew2k said in another thread that he thinks Comcast shows NBC shows with there InDemand service for free. I can't find that anywhere that is the case, including there website.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> I would use it to pick up an episode of something I missed, and would pay but only if it is commercial free...


Something _you_ missed or something the HR2x missed? If the latter shouldn't DirecTv pay the $$$ for the VOD.


----------



## edpowers (Aug 17, 2006)

vollmey said:


> You guys crack me up with this "only if it's free stuff" Apple, Microsoft have NBC shows and it's not free. If you want it for free then watch it on HULU or nbc.com.
> 
> Drew2k said in another thread that he thinks Comcast shows NBC shows with there InDemand service for free. I can't find that anywhere that is the case, including there website.
> 
> ...


I could care less about the $2 fee and will never buy anything, since I can get all of these shows for free by hitting my record button twice. But I do think you are comparing Apples to Oranges. What are the monthly subscription fees for Apple and Microsoft downloaders? There is a big difference between a paid subscription VOD service (like Comcast and Directv) and an online a la carte shop (like Itunes and Xbox).


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> Something _you_ missed or something the HR2x missed? If the latter shouldn't DirecTv pay the $$$ for the VOD.


Something I missed... I had that happen the other night, because I forgot to set it up to record. I haven't had a missed recording caused by the HR2X's in a long, long time...


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I will use it rarely if there is an episode I completely missed for whatever reason. A buck is not a lot to ask.


A buck is too much for something i get off an antenna for free... the only way it would be worth it is if they made the shows available 1 week before they broadcast them.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

doesnt make sense, dtv wont give me my local channel in hd for nbc, but they will give us shows in hd from nbc, and charge us for them?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Never unless free. I do not pay for free TV shows, ever, unless I'm buying the DVD set.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

shaun-ohio said:


> doesnt make sense, dtv wont give me my local channel in hd for nbc, but they will give us shows in hd from nbc, and charge us for them?


well its probably not D*as much as it is NBC wanting the cash.


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

Only if free


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Dittos. There is no way I would PAY for a show I can simply watch for free (literally free, since I get HD locals OTA) or record on that basis. 

I look for this venture to quietly go away after about a year, as there simply is not a demand for it.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

No


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

srevis said:


> I will watch it on my laptop or pc for free through many different sources before I would pay for it.


+ 1


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Never unless free. I do not pay for free TV shows, ever, unless I'm buying the DVD set.


agree...except I won't even buy the DVD sets...


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I will use it rarely if there is an episode I completely missed for whatever reason. *A buck is not a lot to ask.*


Unless the reason you missed it is due to some "accidental" setting of a flag by NBC.



Sirshagg said:


> Something _you_ missed or something the HR2x missed? If the latter shouldn't DirecTv pay the $$$ for the VOD.


Couple this with the Flag situation and we see some interesting new revenue streasms for both DirecTV and NBC. Oops, sorry your guide data was wrong (and its not our fault even though we contract for it and deliver it) or oops sorry about that flag, we did not mean to, really. Oops sorry you got some random error that you are imagining on your HR20. Just go ahead and pay the low low price of $2.00 to watch it.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

only if free, maybe they could discount for the entire season too like on Itunes at least


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

edpowers said:


> I could care less about the $2 fee and will never buy anything, since I can get all of these shows for free by hitting my record button twice. But I do think you are comparing Apples to Oranges. What are the monthly subscription fees for Apple and Microsoft downloaders? There is a big difference between a paid subscription VOD service (like Comcast and Directv) and an online a la carte shop (like Itunes and Xbox).


Ed,

The only difference between the two is Direct TV is a bit cheaper. And, once you buy video on the 360 (except movies) you own that episode. But really, the NBC side of both providers are the same. I can't figure out why Direct TV has the 24 hr viewing policy for TV shows. That's where they will loose me in this deal.

IMHO, I would like both providers come up with a plan where you can buy the entire season instead of individual episodes.


----------



## edpowers (Aug 17, 2006)

vollmey said:


> Ed,
> 
> The only difference between the two is Direct TV is a bit cheaper. And, once you buy video on the 360 (except movies) you own that episode. But really, the NBC side of both providers are the same. I can't figure out why Direct TV has the 24 hr viewing policy for TV shows. That's where they will loose me in this deal.
> 
> IMHO, I would like both providers come up with a plan where you can buy the entire season instead of individual episodes.


No, there is a much bigger difference between xbox, itunes and other a la carte shops vs. Directv or cable. Most people are paying well over $50 per month for Directv content, and many (like me) are paying well over $100 per month. Itunes charges per episode but they charge $0 monthly. I don't have an Xbox, so I don't know a lot about that ... but even if you need an Xbox Live sub, that's only about $5 per month. As far as I know, you can't use Directv VOD without being a Directv monthly subscriber.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

anubys said:


> agree...except I won't even buy the DVD sets...


You know as I think about it any TV series I have on DVD are actually cable based series except for Firefly. Of course the Firefly DVD set is actually in proper order and you get several episodes never aired.

Free TV just isn't worth paying for.

However for some reason there are many people that pay for free TV on iTunes to watch on a 2" screen so what do I know. :eek2:


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

edpowers said:


> No, there is a much bigger difference between xbox, itunes and other a la carte shops vs. Directv or cable. Most people are paying well over $50 per month for Directv content, and many (like me) are paying well over $100 per month. Itunes charges per episode but they charge $0 monthly. I don't have an Xbox, so I don't know a lot about that ... but even if you need an Xbox Live sub, that's only about $5 per month. As far as I know, you can't use Directv VOD without being a Directv monthly subscriber.


Ok, gotta give you that point. Your paying for Direct TV ( like you well over $100/month). But, how it's delivered is the same. NBC wants money for there programs, Direct TV and Microsoft want to have NBC shows on there DOD service then you charge customers. All though it seems that Comcast's NBC DOD is free, which is interesting.

They are different services though, but concept / delivery is somewhat the same.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

If the content is in HD I can see myself using it to catch up on a program that was not recorded or interrupted by weather if it was free. I would not pay for either situation. And if it is only SD I would not bother with it at all.


----------



## tem (Jun 16, 2008)

I recently switched from an HR10-250 to the HR21-100 and this has got to be the worst VOD implementation I've ever seen. Pay $2 for an episode, wait a couple hrs for it to download (why not just beam it from the satellite ?) and then only have 24 hrs to watch it ? Idiots.

And the rest of the programming on there is crap as well.


----------



## boxster99t (Mar 9, 2008)

fluffybear said:


> You need to add another option
> 
> Maybe! Depends if NBC selection improves


It should be free--hey you might hook new viewers.

I can tell you that I stopped all my premium channels last year, and rented Weeds Season 3 on DVD--got me hooked again, so I picked up Showtime this week so I can watch the new season that just started.

NBC--if it were free maybe I and other folks would watch some shows and be hooked.

NBC is so far back in the ratings race, if anything it should pay viewers to watch. But then again, they're owned by GE so what do you expect.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

I'd pay per episode if like Apple TV, I'd get to KEEP that episode. Apple charges 1.99 an episode, but it stays there.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

vollmey said:


> If you want it for free then watch it on HULU or nbc.com.


Which is the option I would choose, if it were on the poll.

I think Hulu is great. Free content and minimal commercial interruption. I can live with that.


----------



## stim (Nov 16, 2005)

No way I'd pay to watch something that should be free... 

If I were to miss a show then I'd download it online for free.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

NBC? Only if they pay me.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

I would use it if:

They were free (with or without commercials)
They were $0.99 (for HD or SD - I'm already paying $9.99 technology fee for HD) without commercials that I could keep for a period longer than 24 hours (thinking a month or more at least).


----------



## deboxer1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Only if free, I have watched the shows I wanted to see, online for free. So why would I pay to watch them and not be able to record and keep them on the Dvr.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Only free for me


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

If free, maybe.

Under current/proposed pricing structure?

Not a chance. If there's something I want to see, I'll record it. If I don't get to record it, I'll wait until it re-runs - even if that's months away.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I voted only if it's free, so i guess i wouldn't be using it.


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

In its current state I must say hell to the NO


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

will not...


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

They were already paid once, by the advertisers, I'm not going to pay them again.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> We need a "Not interested even if free" choice.


Agree, I NEVER watch NBC.


----------



## YKW06 (Feb 2, 2006)

tvjay said:


> Agree, I NEVER watch NBC.


+2

Although, I'd like to keep open the possibility that something watchable might eventually show up on the network in the future that'd be worth spending the time to watch on VOD if I happened to both miss it and fail to schedule a recording. If I didn't have to pay for it.

As it stands, the net is so messed up that, not only is their entertainment awful and their "news" abysmal, I can't even watch their *football*, thanks to the omnipresent spectre of Olbermann. You'd have to come up with substantial coin if you wanted to pay *me* to watch their dreck -- and I'm not sure I'd do it then.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

So Mrs. Enginerd and I were talking about this as we just checked out NBC on Demand for the first time.

$1.99 for a 1 hour episode of The Office? I love that show A LOT but we can't justify spending $1.99 for 1 episode. I suppose there's a target market for this. With the state of the economy and the lack of extra income I can't imagine they'll see large revenues from this.


----------



## alexjb12 (Nov 28, 2007)

back when i had cablevision, they had a per episode charge with a 24 hour limit


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

The only reason I would watch NBC on demand is to see something that is being ruined by my local affilates massive weather bugs. That isn't worth money for broadcast TV programs.


----------



## ebockelman (Aug 16, 2006)

dnelms said:


> I'd pay per episode if like Apple TV, I'd get to KEEP that episode. Apple charges 1.99 an episode, but it stays there.


That's the case with Tivo/Amazon as well. You even get to redownload it for free later.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

AirRocker said:


> It isn't that we're really insisting that the content be free... It just happens to be the most logical choice on this poll...
> 
> My biggest problem is the 24hour rule... I'm not going to pay to view a TV show that I can only view for one day... That's why your comparisons to apple are not fair... I have several seasons of TV shows on my apple TV that I happily paid for... But I can view them as many times as I would like/for as long as I want...


 I agree with you on this. I would use this and PPV if there wasn't a 24hr "rule". Sometimes you're interrupted by "real life" while watching a program and can't get back to it within 24hrs.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

No sir, no way, ( and i REALLY like Heroes), BUT not if i can only have it for 24hrs( someone will correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Nope.................


----------



## walker (Dec 15, 2006)

sorry for not reading entire thread and probably repeating earlier comments....

maybe i'm missing something, but why is this even a debate and why are they charging for nbc on demand in the first place rather than other channels? i ask why there is even a debate b/c you can watch everything dtv's nbc on demand offers plus a TON more and not wait for a download on hulu for free 24/7. i guess if you just have a lot of money to throw around then its not an issue and really shouldn't be for anyone else since they have free alternatives, but i think the real frustration with something like this is the fact that most of us already pay ridiculous amounts to dtv each month (voluntarily of course) and that loyalty doesn't seem to be recognized by dtv. i know they are a business and there is no law that says they have to give customers that pay a certain amount a few perks, but any business that has great longevity rewards its loyal customers in some manner. it doesn't have to be a lot, just something to let your customers know that you recognize the fact that they have been loyal to your business and are part of the reason you are still in business. a perfect example is the dtv magazine/guide. i know it doesn't cost that much, but i refuse to pay for it b/c i really think this is one of those things that should be included once you reach a certain tier. obviously, i don't have to have it and not having it doesn't affect my life one way or the other, but i'm just saying.........

overall, i am a very happy dtv customer and haven't even considered changing to someone else, but it would be nice to know they even know i exist in case something happens in the future that may change my opinion.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Same thing, same price on Amazon Unbox and it's yours forever....and you can use it on 2 computers and 2 media devices simutaneously.

NO WAY I'll ever use this at it is now.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Only if free.

Not going to pay for free TV.

When will this [email protected]%t stop?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I will use it only if I miss a key episode because of a power outage and I cannot find it in Netflix via Roku or on a bit torrent.

So, I couldn't say no but the option of only in an extreme emergency was not given.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

I would use it if they had CURRENT episodes. I had a black screen recording of Fear Itself last week and would have paid to be able to watch it in HD. I wound up watching it on Hulu, but at least it was 16x9.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

I can't think of a show ON NBC that I watch! Why would I want to pay for shows I don't watch in the first place?

NBC has gone in the toilet! They've even managed to kill Sunday Night Football by putting Keith Booberman on it! I watch EVERYTHING that has ANYTHING to do with football. But I CANNOT STAND Sunday Night Football with that idiot on it, and have thus deleted it from my schedule! I've always watched two games on Sunday, and USED to watch three. Now, I'm back to two.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

NFLnut said:


> I can't think of a show ON NBC that I watch! Why would I want to pay for shows I don't watch in the first place?
> 
> NBC has gone in the toilet! They've even managed to kill Sunday Night Football by putting Keith Booberman on it! I watch EVERYTHING that has ANYTHING to do with football. But I CANNOT STAND Sunday Night Football with that idiot on it, and have thus deleted it from my schedule! I've always watched two games on Sunday, and USED to watch three. Now, I'm back to two.


right off the top of my head, I could name The Office, My Name is Earl, and 30 Rock as must see...

that seems to be a very extreme reaction for someone who loves football...Keith is only on in the pre-game and half time...you can easily FF through that and still watch the game...


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow, bring back a thread from the dead. 

No need for NBC VOD anyway, use Hulu.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

"Chuck" is the only thing I watch on NBC. Before "Chuck" came on, I hadn't watched NBC in years.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

anubys said:


> right off the top of my head, I could name The Office, My Name is Earl, and 30 Rock as must see...


I used to watch _Earl_, gave _30 Rock_ a spin (wasn't for me), but my "must see" is _The Office_. Best Network show currently airing, IMO. Comedy must not be your thing NFLNut.

As far as NBC On Demand, I don't have waivers for it through DIREC*TV* so it's probably a no go, but I get it over-the-air and even if I didn't, as BonScott87 states, there's always Hulu.


----------



## edpowers (Aug 17, 2006)

NFLnut said:


> I can't think of a show ON NBC that I watch! Why would I want to pay for shows I don't watch in the first place?
> 
> NBC has gone in the toilet! They've even managed to kill Sunday Night Football by putting Keith Booberman on it! I watch EVERYTHING that has ANYTHING to do with football. But I CANNOT STAND Sunday Night Football with that idiot on it, and have thus deleted it from my schedule! I've always watched two games on Sunday, and USED to watch three. Now, I'm back to two.


You call yourself an NFL nut but you only watch 2-3 games every Sunday?


----------



## CalGal (Feb 16, 2009)

At .99 an episode it is cheaper for me to keep Netflix and order Blu-ray of past episodes.

Dawn


----------



## Altcool (Jun 11, 2007)

Charging a fee for a services the can be obtained for free = great business plan. Customers who pay the fee = priceless


----------



## sbianchi (Sep 13, 2007)

Sometimes I just don't understand the industry I work in.

Does NBC/Uni really think they will be able to generate enough revenue to really make it worth providing the service under this model? 

I love tv, every new season I build out a full chart to make sure all of the new shows are covered on one of my dvrs but I don't think I would ever use this service unless it was free. Why would a viewer pay for an episode if he/she already can record it for free?

I understand the itunes model and even hulu, but not directv or even cable. Now if there is online/cable/sat only features and specials not available on broadcast sure I get it. But wouldn't it be better to just push a commercial or two along with the vod episode and let it be advertiser supported??


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I missed that NBC was availabe on-demand. Are the $1 download episodes commercial-free? If not, aren't most episodes available on NBC.com for free, though I realize you'll be watching them on a different display.

/steve


----------



## jtbell (Nov 24, 2008)

My laptop has an HDMI output, so I can always watch online for free, and get a great picture/sound. 

The Little Rock NBC affiliate is notorious for filling up the screen with weather alerts every time it rains (which is extremely helpful when you are watching a DVR three days later), so I would occasionally use this feature if it were free.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Missed recording ER last week due to the ever-present overlapping program times. Watched it via PlayOn and Hulu but the quality is not the greatest on a 1MB DSL line. I would have gladly paid a .99 tick fee to download the HD version via DoD.


----------

